# [SOLVED] Does my system support IOMMU?

## Despot Despondency

Hi, 

I'm trying to compile the new kernel and I want to find out if my system supports IOMMU. Any ideas how I can do this?

TAILast edited by Despot Despondency on Thu Mar 18, 2010 4:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aCOSwt

What's your mobo ?

----------

## Despot Despondency

It's an Asus M4A79-T Deluxe.

----------

## aCOSwt

Well, then, you should get some BIOS entry setting the size of the aperture memory hole or, at least dis(en)abling the IOMMU.

BTW, this reading could be of some interest to you. (you need to scroll a bit...) ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8174/README/32bit_html/appendix-l.html

----------

## Despot Despondency

Thanks for the tip. I can't seem to find to find anything in the BIOS menu so I assume that my system doesn't support it.

----------

## Mad Merlin

AMD doesn't have any released consumer level chipsets that feature IOMMU support, so it's very unlikely that your board supports IOMMU. If you want IOMMU, basically the only choice is Intel, and only socket 1366 at that.

----------

## Despot Despondency

OK, cool. Thanks for the info.

----------

